# Bright Colored Walking Stick



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Just putting the finishing touches on the walking stick.

Although, it's difficult to see from the picture, the colors on the snake are a mixture of yellow, orange, purple, and red.

What to you think?


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That looks great. Do you sell quite a few of that design?


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I do sell quite a few carved snake walking sticks, however this is a new color, but I think it will do well.

The stick looks much better than the picture.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another nice looking stick stixman. There are some corn snakes that are almost that color.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I really like it stixman.

My wife is so deathly afraid of snakes I can't even get her to look at your work.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Generally I like the natural look of sticks, of course that could be because I'm color blind.


----------

